# vobis, illustre domina (?)



## susanna76

Hi,

I'm trying to find the feminine for "vobis, illustri domino." This is for some diplomas offered to both men and women. What would be the correct form for a woman? Does the following work?

"vobis, illustre domina"

Thank you!


----------



## CapnPrep

Could you provide the whole sentence from your original text? I somehow doubt that these words are addressed to the person receiving the diploma.


----------



## susanna76

Yes, the words are addressed to the person receiving the diploma. I can't write more about it, sorry. Okay, here's the edited version:
"NOS, INCLVTI FONDATORES BUCURESTIENSIS [...]
ad omnium, quibus expedit, perpetuam notitiam futuram, tenore presentium [...] VOBIS, ILLVSTRI DOMINO, [NAME] [...] HOC EXTRAORDINARIUM DIPLOMA [...]"


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

I am somewhat surprised that in this context of academic procedure, there does not already exist a formula. But





> VOBIS, ILLVSTRI DOMINO,


 would need in these circumstances to have _TIBI_ in place of _VOBIS_, singular in place of plural.

Σ


----------



## susanna76

And the feminine? (I thought about TIBI, too, as I was confused about what was going on there, singular or polite you, as VOBIS is, I assume. Also, I couldn't figure out online the feminine, so your help would be much appreciated. I go with "illustre domina" as of right now.)


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete iterum

It looks to me as if it should be:

NOS, INCLVTI FONDATORES BUCURESTIENSIS [...]
ad omnium, quibus expedit, perpetuam notitiam futuram, tenore presentium  [...] *TIBI*, ILLVSTRI *DOMINAE*, [NAME] [...] HOC EXTRAORDINARIUM DIPLOMA  [...]"

Perhaps with a full proofed text CapnPrep or I could confirm that this is right.

Σ


----------



## Scholiast

And I should have added: I don't believe it's normal in academic Latin to make a distinction between the "polite" pluraland the singular, in other words, use the singular unless there is a prevailing custom at Bucharest.

Σ


----------



## susanna76

Thank you so very much, Scholiast!


----------



## Scholiast

Ave, Susanna

We're not quite finished. Is _dominus_/_domina_ the accepted usage at Bucharest for "Master/Mistress" of Arts or Letters? _magister_/_magisra_ is commoner in academic Latin, in the sense of one who has graduated.

Also, BUCURESTIENSIS: if this is meant to be nominative, it needs to be BUCURESTIENS*E*S.

Sorry for being a pedant, but I'd hate it if someone gave me a degree-certificate with a mistake in it!

Σ


----------



## susanna76

Thank you, Scholiast! Is it nominative if it's "given in"? That's how I read it.

I know what you're saying. I tried my best to write well the few things that needed to be changed (date and feminine and one other thing).

I'm quite a pedant, too, and it's very frustrating to work under very short deadlines in a language you don't know. So your help here was much appreciated!


----------



## Scholiast

Susanna once more

Forgive my tardy reply to this one. I'm unsure what you meant by 





> nominative if it's "given in"


.

It's nominative if it is, or is congruent with, the subject of the sentence.

So if it's "we Bucarestian professors..." it's nominative.

If it's (for example) "professors at the Bucarestian faculties" (_apud facultates Bucarestiensis_) would also be right, but I suspect here that in your text it's something like _Universitatis Bucarestiensis_, which would be a genitive singular.

Hope this is not too late.

Σ


----------



## susanna76

Oh, sorry, there was another Bucurestiensis I was referring to. Never mind that one. I got confused.
Here Bucurestiensis refers to a noun that follows it 
Thank you, Scholiast!


----------



## Scholiast

Ave Susanna

It is crucial what noun _Bucarestiensis_ is referring to. Please just give me the entire text, as "a noun that follows it" could be nominative singular, genitive singular, or accusative plural, and maybe something else.

Σ


----------



## susanna76

Ave 
It was SOCIETATIS and then the name of a company.


----------



## Scholiast

Salve iterum

If BVCARESTIΕΝSIS is describing SOCIETATIS, then all is well (meaning "of the [name] Bucharest Company), then all is well. (But it strikes me as an odd form of words.) I hope that is right.

Σ


----------



## susanna76

Thank you, Scholiast!


----------

